# where is Tony?



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I sent an order and money to RCS, Tony Walsham, a couple of weeks ago and have not received any confirmation or answers to any e-mails. Does anybody know what has happened to him?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

He's still posting on LSC - last post 11/26/17.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for your concern.
I am still around.
I was away for 2 weeks attending the Great Southern Steam Up in Melbourne.
Winn did indeed send me an order and paid for it whilst I was away.
I sent the order on the 20th as soon as I got back home.
Unfortunately I forgot to send confirmation that I had.
My apologies for being so lax.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Tony. I'm glad you are OK and were having fun. Wesley and I are looking forward to starting work on our Connies. We will be posting as we progress.


----------

